# EII and IEI differences



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

What are some of the most obvious differences between EIIs and IEIs in socionics?


----------



## Momentz (Nov 26, 2013)

EII is better equipped for Te and IJ temperament and thus more productive. EII is more stiff in behavior and perhaps appearance, as well as in character - EII is more likely to judge and avoid something with Fi, however they still see potential with Ne. IEI more fits the MBTI INFP stereotype of dramatic artist. IEI is more likely to get angry and have an occasional use of force on others; IEI will accept a rowdy and inappropriate group atmosphere and is focused more on the group atmosphere in general than EII. EII focuses on personal relationships and likes and dislikes the most and consistently maintains it, whereas IEI cannot maintain it. 

In love, the IEI is less active and more waiting for a suitor as though a prize, and giving signals to those they like to take them. The EII is somewhat more active in initiative, however more awkward and goofy (EII-Fi, however, can be very elegant as opposed to the more infantile and clumsy EII-Ne; likewise, IEI-Fe is somewhat more childlike compared to IEI-Ni). Both have powerful duals, but the SLE more lacks any morals and the LSE is focused on being a productive workhorse.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

Momentz said:


> IEI more fits the MBTI INFP stereotype of dramatic artist.


Thanks for your post, especially for saying this! I've always felt like EII doesn't really fit me, because my percieving is so strong, I simply do not relate to Ij temperament in socionics, and I know I'm not a J in MBTI. I feel much more comfortable with Ip in both MBTI and socionics, but so many people have tried to convince that INFP can't be an IEI that I totally lost my conviction.


----------



## Momentz (Nov 26, 2013)

TheHuman said:


> Thanks for your post, especially for saying this! I've always felt like EII doesn't really fit me, because my percieving is so strong, I simply do not relate to Ij temperament in socionics, and I know I'm not a J in MBTI. I feel much more comfortable with Ip in both MBTI and socionics, but so many people have tried to convince that INFP can't be an IEI that I totally lost my conviction.


No problem!  Don't listen to those people: introverts often switch between P and J between the systems because of the tweak in how the temperaments are described. MBTI ISFPs, for example, are pretty much halfway split between being ESI or SEI in socionics. I was also going to comment that, to me, your whole aesthetic (pic, username, sig) appears more IEI to me.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

Momentz said:


> No problem!  Don't listen to those people: introverts often switch between P and J between the systems because of the tweak in how the temperaments are described. MBTI ISFPs, for example, are pretty much halfway split between being ESI or SEI in socionics. I was also going to comment that, to me, your whole aesthetic (pic, username, sig) appears more IEI to me.


I totally agree with you saying, that some MBTI types are a halfway split between 2 socionics types. I've come across many ISFPs who type as SEI, even though the fucntions are different. MBTI and socionics descriptions of the functions are not the same either, even though they are similar and I think some people simply miss the differences when they say you have to use exactly the same functions in both theories.


----------



## Veil_of_Reality (Feb 12, 2018)

If I may jump in...I'm new on here, but have been studying mbti/Jung/enneagram for about a decade (huge fascination) ...however I fibd socionics foreign and I'm definitely learning. 
That said, I type-professionally and personally INFJ in both mbti and Jung, with Ni-Fe-Ne-Ti being my strongest cognitive functions in Jung, and Fi following there after...I type IEI-Ni every time I take the test. ...however it doesnt fully resonate, and EII does..resonate to a degree. I'm really torn between the two (what is the fascination with wanting a conclusive little box to be wrapped around us?)
IEI reminds me more of mbti INFP as well-- like soft delicate flowers encased in bubblegum 
I often get stuck in a Ni-Ti loop (do you know what that is!)and I feel like my Fe isn't as strong as socionics portray it is for IEI ...I'm not all that approachable, or bubbly..I'm very introverted and overwhelmed by sensory activities. However when needed to I am able to turn on Fe charm like no ones business, and my main concern in all scenarios is maintains group harmony and balance. I tend to be the role of mediator and group tethering.

This was long...my apologies. If anyone has an guidance for me xx

Light Always.
(Oh and I am a 4w5 with a 4-5-9 tritype So/Sp


----------



## mrei (Nov 10, 2019)

Have you considered SEI?


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Not a expert on sociotypes but I still wanna provide my 2 cents . I find EIIs are more "fairy like" than IEIs less pushy and more reserved and mellow while IEIs tend to be more dramatic and feisty. EIIs are more focused on inner peace and harmony while IEIs I think are more about personal expression and intensity. Beyond surface stereotypes (We after all don't want to classify a fish and a whale as the same thing). I think the biggest difference is their Ni vs Fi differences (EIIs at heart want more order I think due to J dom while IEIs despite seeming dramatic and feisty are at heart more go with the flow due to P dom).


----------

